# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Διάρροια σε αρσενικό φετινό

## dikai

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Χτες το βράδυ μου έστειλε φίλος φωτογραφία απο ένα φετινό κοινό αρσενικό καναρίνι αγορασμένο προ διμήνου.
Μου είπε ότι έχει ελαφρά διάρροια χωρίς άλλα ορατά συμπτώματα.
Του άφησε μόνο σπόρια και το έβαλε σε ζέστη με λίγο εξτρα καναβούρι.Δεν γνωρίζει πολλά πράγματα και για αυτό μεσολαβώ.
Οι φωτό είναι σε μικρή ανάλυση και δεν διακρίνονται πολλά.Του ζήτησα να το φέρει αν μπορεί αύριο αλλά είμα στε λίγο μακρυά.
Αν το πάρω στα χέρια μου θα σηκώσω καλύτερες φωτό και έχω και κάποιοα φάρμακα κτηνιατρικά και άλλα.
Πάντως νομίζω ότι βλέπω ερεθισμό στην κοιλιά αλλά στο τηλ. μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ανάγλυφο σημείο ούτε μαυρισμα.
Είναι πάντως λίγο αδύνατο.
Οταν το είδα προ διμήνου ήταν μια χαρά αλλά πρέπει να ήταν σε κλούβα με κόκκινα και να έτρωγε χρωστική γιατί ενω είναι κίτρινος έχει πετάξει πορτοκαλί
σημεία,και φαίνεται αυτο και στο χρώμα του στήθους,νομίζω.



[IMG]   [/IMG]

----------


## Labirikos

Σαν να διακρίνεται ένα γρομπαλάκι αριστερά όπως το κοιτάς ή όχι?Το βλέπει ο φίλος σου τρώει υπερβολικά ή μειωμένη όρεξη?Η κάτω κουτσουλιά δεν είναι διάρροια για μένα.Περίμενε να το δει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος να σε καθοδηγήσει Δημήτρη.Ελπίζω για το καλύτερο.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δειχνει αδυνατο πουλακι και στα εντερα δειχνει να υπαρχει ενα μικρος ερεθισμος .Δεν βοηθουν οι φωτο .Η κουτσουλια  με μπερδευει (εχει και ενα πουπουλο διπλα... )  .Να δουμε σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας .Αν το πουλι ειναι νωχελικο φουσκωμενο και δεν τρωει πολυ , δωστου  gentamicina ή καποια αλλη αντιβιωση στο στομα . Αλλιως αν ειναι ξεφουσκωτο , να δουμε ξανα κουτσουλιες και τα λεμε

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Μόλις πήρα το πουλάκι στα χέρια μου.Είναι,οπτικά, σε πάρα πολύ καλή κατάσταση,ζωηρότατος,κινητ  ικός και φωνακλάς.Τρώει κανονικά και ιδιαίτερα το καναβούρι(μόνο σπόρια).
Ρώτησα κι εγώ για τα φτερά αλλά μου είπε ότι ήταν απο το πιάσιμο που του έκανε.Πάντως και σε μένα που το έπιασα έφυγε απο την ουρά ένα μεγάλο.Ακόμα σε πτερόρροια;
Οι κουτσουλιές δεν μου μοιάζουν διάρροια αλλά έχουν το χρώμα του καναβουριού.
Καρίνα δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα αλλά η κοιλιά μοιάζει να έχει θέμα.Σκούρα σημεία κάτω απο το στήθος και κάτω δεξιά,σαν αίμα.
Μπαλάκι κινούμενο δεν είναι για θέμα μεγαβακτήριου.
Δημήτρη έχω στην κατοχή μου αυτή την στιγμή Gentamicina,esb3,ultra levure,konakion και ηλεκτρολύτες.
Να ξεκινήσω gentamicina στόμα και esb3 ποτίστρα;

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια ειναι οκ . το καφε χρωμα μαλλον απ καποια αυγοτροφη ειναι , παρα σπορους που το πανε συνηθως προς το πρασινωπο εκτος αν τρωει πολυ καποιον αμυλουχο 

η κοιλια και γενικα το πουλι ειναι αδυνατο και το συκωτι εχει προβλημα και υπαρχει ελαφρυς ερεθισμος των εντερων 

αν το πουλι δεν ειναι φουσκωμενο και νωχελικο , δωστου μονο esb3  2 γρ στο λιτρο

----------


## dikai

Έδινε και έξτρα βρώμη με το καναβούρι.
Καθόλου φουσκωμένο και νωχελικό.Το αντίθετο.
Ωραία του ξεκινάω esb3 για 5 μέρες και μιλάμε στο ενδιάμεσο.Θα το κρατήσω όσο χρειαστεί.
Για το συκώτι όταν ανεβάσω ξανά φωτό σε 1-2 μέρες θα δεις πόσο "λερωμένο" είναι απο χρωστικές.Έχω και σπόρους γαιδουράγκανθο,να του φτιάχνω να  βάζω αντί νερού ή αργότερα;
Και κάτι ακόμα σημαντικό.Του έχει δώσει 2 μέρες ασπιρίνη(να πω δοσολογία :winky:  από συμβουλή κάποιου.

----------


## jk21

να μην ξαναδωσεις ασπιρινη  .Δινεται σε πολυ εκτακτες καταστασεις πχ αν υπαρχει εγκεφαλικο οχι με αιμοραγια αλλα φραγη αγγειου (αν μπορει καποιος να το καταλαβει αυτο ) γιατι βοηθα να μην συγκολλουνται τα αιμοπεταλια 


η σιλυμαρινη απο το γαιδουραγκαθο δεν ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη και το εκχυμα δεν εχει ουσια .Καλυτερα δινε σπορο τριμμενο

----------


## dikai

Ωχ!
Και εγώ δίνω στα μαύροκόκκινα που έχω κάθε 15 μέρες βρασμένο νερό με σπόρους τζάμπα;
Θα βρω να βάλω απο που το διάβασα.
Λες να τους σπάω σε γουδί καλύτερα;

----------


## jk21

εγω τους τριβω στο μουλτι 

αλλα και ετσι οκ ειναι να τους κανεις

----------


## dikai

Το έχω δοκιμάσει Δημήτρη στο multi αλλά τους πετάει και μένουν έτσι.
Σπασμένα τα τρώνε μόνα τους ή σε μίξη;

----------


## jk21

εγω τα κανω σχεδον αλευρι και τα βαζω στην κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα με esb3 και παρατήρησα σε λευκό-σημερινό χαρτί πολλά ούρα.

----------


## jk21

Βαλε λευκο χαρτι απορροφητικο κουζινας , να δουμε τα υγρα γιατι δεν με ανησυχει τοσο η ποσοτητα οσο το χρωμα τους

----------


## dikai

Παρών παρά την στεναχώρια σου!
Αύριο και με νεα φωτό κοιλιάς.

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Παραθέτω φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιές του πουλιού σε χαρτί κουζίνας για 3 ώρες,την κοιλιά του μετά από 2 μέρες esb3(Δημήτρη νομίζω ότι πρήστηκαν λίγο τα έντερα :winky: ,
μια γενική φωτογραφία που φαίνεται το πουλί ότι είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και 2 φωτό το κεφάλι που δεν παρουσιάζει κάτι ανησυχητικό.
Τι λέτε για την κοιλιά;

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημήτρη εύχομαι να πάει καλά το πουλάκι !

----------


## dikai

> Δημήτρη εύχομαι να πάει καλά το πουλάκι !



Ευχαριστώ.Περιμένω την άποψη του Δημήτρη.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις οπως ξεκινησες 

αρχιζει να παιρνει βαρος .Εμφανιζεται μικρο στρωμα λιπους και το συκωτι δεν ειναι ορατο τοσο χαμηλα στην κοιλια οσο πριν 

Και πριν υπηρχε εντερακι .Δεν με απασχολει αν φαινεται στη φωτο ελαχιστα πιο διογκωμενο . Αν το πουλι ειναι κινητικο (δεν το βλεπω φουσκωμενο ) αρκει το esb3 .Ασε το gentamicina προς το παρον

----------


## dikai

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.
Δεν έχω δώσει καθόλου gentamicina.
Δεν το έχω πετύχει φουσκωμένο και το βλέπω στις 5.30 το πρωί(του βάζω τότε το νερό).
Και είναι πολύ κινητικό και ψιλοκελαηδάει.Για να δούμε.
Ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα με τα δικά σου.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχισε esb3   στα 2 γρ στο λιτρο

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Τέταρτη μέρα με χρήση μόνο ESB3.
Οι κουτσουλιές φαίνεται να είναι πιο σχηματισμένες αλλά η κοιλιά είναι ακόμα μαύρη.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη τι αντιβιωσεις εχεις;

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη,
Έχω Gentamicina για εντερικά και doxyciclin(tabernil) για το αναπνευστικό.Τώρα αν χρειαστεί μπορώ να πάρω και απο φαρμακείο.

----------


## jk21

ξεκινησε μαζι με το esb3 στην ιδια ποτιστρα  και gentamicina 10 σταγονες στην 100αρα .Δεν σταματας το esb3

----------


## dikai

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.Μικρόβιο λες;
Πρωί πρωί θα βάλω και τα λέμε πάλι σε 2 μέρες.
Η διάρροια πάντως έκοψε νομίζω.

----------


## jk21

Πιστευω οτι υπαρχει και δευτερογενη λοιμωξη που απλα εμφανισθηκε , γιατι το πουλι ειναι εξασθενημενο απο τα κοκκιδια (πριν δωσεις αγωγη ) αλλα οχι επιθετικο πχ αυξημενο e coli που υπαρχει στα εντερα ετσι κι αλλιως σε χαμηλους πληθυσμους . Κατι τετοιο ... τα υγρα δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου

----------


## dikai

Στην ποσότητα ή στον χρωματισμό;

----------


## jk21

κυριως στο χρωμα 

με απασχολει επισης οτι εμφανιζεται τελευταια τετοια αποχρωση και αρκετα υγρα και σε αλλες περιπτωσεις που εχω υποψη μου

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα σας.
Δημήτρη σήμερα είναι 5η μέρα με esb3 και 1η με gentamicin.
Μήπως πρέπει να κόψω κανα-δυο μέρες το esb3 ή συνεχίσω και τα δύο;
Τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου για τον χρωματισμό στα ούρα;

----------


## jk21

> ξεκινησε μαζι με το esb3 στην ιδια ποτιστρα  και gentamicina 10 σταγονες στην 100αρα .Δεν σταματας το esb3


 δεν σταματας  . δεν ξερω ... παντως σιγουρα δεν ειναι οκ

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Σήμερα συμπλήρωσε 8 μέρες συνεχόμενες esb3  και 4 μέρες gentamicina.Eίναι ζωηρός και νομίζω πάει καλύτερα στην κοιλιά.
Το χαρτί είναι πολύ πρωινό και οι φωτογραφίες απόγευμα.Τα ούρα δεν είναι τόσα πολλά νομίζω τώρα αλλά το χρώμα παραμένει κιτρινωπό.
Δημήτρη πως το βλέπεις;
Βλέπω να τελειώνει το tabernil gentamicina και δεν το βρίσκω.Σε γνωστό διαδικτυακό μαγαζί μου είπε ότι έχει έλλειψη και περιμένουνε.

----------


## jk21

τα κοπρανα ισως καλυτερα , η κοιλια ομως χειροτερα 

δοκιμασε σκετο esb3 για 2 με 3 ημερες να δουμε διαφορα ή αν φοβασαι να ρισκαρεις χωρις αντιβιωση ,   ξεκινα στη θεση του gentamicina το augmentin των 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα (το παιδικο ) .Aν το παρεις , μου λες να σου στειλω δοσολογια (απο φαρμακειο )

----------


## dikai

Καλημέρα σας.
Δημήτρη το βλέπεις χειρότερα;Ουφ,ουφ.
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι πιο καλά.Το συκώτι τουλάχιστον δεν είναι καλύτερα;
Gentamicina έχω ακόμα για 3-4 μέρες. Να μην κλείσω τον κύκλο της τουλάχιστον;
Και μετά να δοκίμασω το augmentin; Μπορεί να σε μπέρδεψαν όπως το έγραψα ότι κοντεύει να τελειώσει.

----------


## jk21

Λογω του προχωρημενου της ωρας (ημουν σε καποια εκδηλωση και μολις ειχα γυρισει κουρασμενος ) δεν ειναι οτι η αγωγη στο gentamicina δεν ειναι τοσες μερες οσες η αγωγη με esb3

η κατασταση πριν την εναρξη gentamicina 



 και χθες

\

εχει χασει λιγο απο το λιπος που ειχε και αριστερα ειναι λιγο πιο ερεθισμενα τα εντερα 


αντιβιωση δεν σταματας ουτε μερα (γιατι σου ειχα πει για κενο 2 ημερων νομιζοντας οτι ειχε παρει εστω 6ημερο ) αλλα η γνωμη μου ειναι να την αλλαξεις και να πας σε augmentin  . To esb3 δεν το σταματας αυτη τη στιγμη .Αν δουμε βελτιωση με την αντιβιωση ,τοτε μονο θα κανεις κενο απο esb3 δυο ημερων και θα συνεχισεις με επαναληπτικη



Η διαθεση του ειναι διαφορετικη προς το καλυτερο;

----------


## dikai

Ή διάθεση του είναι ζωηρωτατη.Και στα κλεφτά που το βλέπω.
Προτείνει αλλαγή αντιβίωσης προφανώς για άλλο μικρόβιο η στέλεχος. Οκ.
Αλλά να μην κάνω άλλες δύο να πιάσω τις επτά;
Αύριο θα το πάρω και θα σε ενημερώσει με π.μ
Πληροφοριακά υπάρχει σπίτι μία claricin κάνει;
Και 1000 amoxil ;
Και κάτι άλλο μπορώ να βρω augmentin από το φαρμακείο της δουλειάς δωρεαν.υπάρχει αντιστοιχία;
Γιατί και αυτές οι αντιβιωσης είναι όλες στα ύψη πια και πρέπει να τα γράφουμε σε κανένα γιατρό.

----------


## jk21

η klaricid (κλαριθρομυκινη ) ειναι για τα αναπνευστικα κυριως 

τι εννοεις μπορεις να βρεις δωρεαν augmentin απο το φαρμακειο αλλα ρωτας για αντιστοιχο;

οσα απ εδω ειναι αμοξισιλλινη με κλαβουλανικο μαζι ειναι αντιστοιχα του ,αρκει να ειναι σε σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα 


το amoxil μονο του ειναι ασθενεστερο του augmentin ... ομως δωσε μαζι με γενταμυκινη ( gentamicina ) που μαλλον ειναι επισης πιο αποτελεσματικο , αν καταλαβαινω σωστα αυτο που βρηκα για τις πενικιλινες (το amoxil ειναι ενα ειδος τους )




1000αρι amoxil εχεις τα διασπειρομενα δισκια;

----------


## dikai

Δημήτρη μιλαω για το augmentin ότι σε περίπτωση που βρω δωρεαν την αντιβίωση που είναι για ενήλικες (νομίζω χάπι 1000mg),
Αν γίνεται να υπάρχει αντιστοιχία με κάποιο τρόπο στην δόση που βγαίνει με το παιδικό των 250mg(σπάσιμο στα 4 και άλεσμα σε σκόνη).
Αλλιώς να πάρω την παιδική. Τα υπόλοιπα ακόμα δεν τα έχω ψάξει να τα γνωρίζω.
Απλά νομίζω ότι κάπου έχω και amoxil χάπι 500mg ή 1000.
Ή αλήθεια είναι ότι πολλοί το χρησιμοποιούν σε πρόληψη με esb3.
Εγώ ενημερωτικά ρωταω τα υπόλοιπα και σε ακολουθώ.

----------


## jk21

αν βρεις τα δισκια για διασπορα ναι , τα επικαλυμενα δισκια  με υμενιο δεν ξερω αν διαλυονται σωστα 


ειτε amoxil ειτε augmentin 



σε προληψη .... για αυτο μια πολυ ισχυρη πενικιλλινη καποτε η αμοξισιλλινη , τωρα πια στον ανθρωπο τουλαχιστον εχει ενα σωρο ανθεκτικα βακτηρια .Γιατι και στον ανθρωπο την δινανε για πλακα .Οσοι δινουν για προληψη και οχι αγωγη αντιβιωσεις , ειναι ... τα ευκολως εννοουμενα ....

μιλαω καθαρα για αντιβιωσεις . τα κοκκιδιοστατικα εχουν θεση προληψης σε πουλια που ηδη στο παρελθον ειχαν προβλημα .Οι αντιβιωσεις δεν προλαμβανουν τιποτα παρα μονο τις μερες αντε και λιγες ακομα , που χορηγουνται .

----------


## dikai

Όπως τα λες φίλε μου.
Δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ εγώ μην παρεξηγηθώ κιόλας.
Έχω γυναίκα στην δουλειά που παίρνει μόνη της το amoxil όταν αρρωσταίνει ακόμα και για το λαιμό.
Κάτι είχα πάρει που έβγαλαν δοντι.
Λοιπόν θα την ρωτησω αν γνωρίζει αυτό με τα διασποράς ή υμένιο αχαχα.
Σε 2 μέρες που θα κλείσω 7 gentamicina θα το αλλάξω και μιλάμε. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

θα ελεγα αν εχεις amoxil διασπειρομενο να δωσεις απο τωρα με gentamicina



οι οδοντιατροι δινουν παντα ως προληψη σε αγωγες μεσα στην οδοντοστοιχια , για κινδυνο επιμολυνσης .Δεν ειναι ακριβως προληψη αλλα αγωγη σε πολυ πιθανη επιμολυνση .Συχνα σε δερματικα μικροβια που μπαινουν στο στομα πχ σταφυλοκοκκος η αμοξισιλλινη ειναι αποτελεσματικη αν δεν ειναι περιεργο στελεχος

----------


## dikai

Βρέθηκε Δημήτρη.Να του βάλω απο αύριο το πρωί δηλαδή;
Θα μου στείλεις οδηγίες; 





[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω σε λιγο πμ 

ναι ξεκινας μαζι με τα αλλα

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα.
Σημερινές πρωινές φωτο του πουλιού και δεν φαίνεται καμία βελτίωση.
να θυμήσω ότι σήμερα συμπλήρωσε 15 μέρες esb3 και 6 amoxil 1g. Είχε προηγηθεί και 10ήμερο gentamicina χωρίς βελτίωση.
Λέω να τα σταματήσω 2-3 μέρες και να δώσω μόνο προβιοτικά και βιταμίνες αν και ξέρω ότι ο Δημήτρης δεν συμφωνεί και προτείνει κάτι άλλο το οποίο θα προσπαθήσω αύριο-μεθαύριο να το πάρω.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο , δεν ειναι ευκολο να προτεινεις κατι χωρις να ξερεις τι κρυβεται , παρα μονο να ρισκαρεις οταν δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα περαιτερω σωστης εγκυρης διερευνησης απο τον ιδιοκτητη και ο Δημητρης με δικια του πρωτοβουλια ηδη προσπαθησε οσο μπορουσε . το πουλακι εχει σαφως θεμα που επιμενει και δεν ειναι να μεινει χωρις φαρμακα .Δεν υπαρχουν κοκκιδια τουλαχιστον μονο κοκκιδια , γιατι με τοσες ημερες φαρμακο και ανθεκτικα να ηταν , θα ειχαν αισθητη βελτιωση .Υπαρχει και κατι αλλο , που δεν ξερω τι ειναι .Μαλλον ανθεκτικο μικροβιο .Την κατασταση αυτη την συναντησα στο πρωτο καρδερινακι που ειχα χασει φετος .Το παλευει αλλα δεν υποχωρει . Με την ευκαιρια να πω οτι σαν την αλλη περιπτωση που χαθηκε μεσα σε μια μερα  , υπηρξε αναλογη περιπτωση σε εκτροφεα , που το εψαξε μεσω κουτσουλιας (αν και χαθηκε το πουλακι ) και ο γιατρος ενω βρηκε μικροβιο σιγουρα , με τα μεσα που ειχε ενω το εψαξε αρκετα , δεν μπορεσε να το ταυτοποιησει 

Δημητρη την γνωμη μου την ξερεις . Ρισκαρε με την αντιβιωση που σου ειπα  στην προσωπικη επικοινωνια μας  (μην την αναφερεις τουλαχιστον σε αυτη τη φαση ) και αν θες δωσε μαζι ultra levure που δεν το σκοτωνει η αντιβιωση (προβιοτικο σακχαρομυκητας ) .Δεν ξερω αν τα καταφερει με το φαρμακο , αλλα χωρις  , το βλεπω δυσκολο .Εσυ βεβαια αποφασιζεις για την ψυχουλα ...

----------


## dikai

_Δεν υπάρχει εδω πουθενά παρά μόνο στην ************* Ν.Ηράκλειο.Θα ζητήσω να μου την πάρει αύριο ένας συνάδελφος και ελπίζω να του βάλω Τετάρτη._

----------


## jk21

ultra levure απ φαρμακειο ξεκινα αμεσα των 50 mg στα 1/4 της καψουλας στην 100αρα

----------


## dikai

> _Δεν υπάρχει εδω πουθενά παρά μόνο στην ************* Ν.Ηράκλειο.Θα ζητήσω να μου την πάρει αύριο ένας συνάδελφος και ελπίζω να του βάλω Τετάρτη._



ΩΠ ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα.
Παραθέτω φωτο απο το πουλάκι μετά απο τρεις μέρες μόνο με:
ultra levure-βιταμίνες-κανναβούρι-αγκάθι αλεσμένο(το τρώει πολύ)-και φουλ ζεστη μέσα στο σπίτι.
Δημήτρη ultra levure βάζω το 1/4 απο το 250mg στο λίτρο(είναι σωστή η δόση; και το μοιράζω σε όλα τα πουλιά(κάθε μέρα καινούργιο).
Την αντιβίωση που μιλήσαμε σε Π.Μ την έχω πάρει αλλά δεν την χρησιμοποίησα.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη των 50 mg ειχε υπολογιστει στην ουσια σε 12μισυ mg (1/4 καψουλας )  σε 100αρα αρα 125 mg στο λιτρο .Δηλαδη μιση καψουλα των 250 mg στο λιτρο .Εσυ δινεις 1/4 αρα εισαι μεσα στα ορια και δεν εχεις προβλημα . Με μεγαλη μου χαρα , βλεπω οτι οι ανησυχιες μου διαψευδονται τουλαχιστον σε πρωτη φαση και ειμαι πια αισιοδοξος και για οριστικο αποτελεσμα . Το πουλακι εχει ξεκαθαρα παρει βαρος και εχει θεμα ακομα με εντερακι αλλα σαφως μικροτερο ή τουλαχιστον μη ορατο εξωτερικα .Δεν γινεται ομως ενα πουλακι να παρει βαρος αν σαφως στομαχι και εντερο δεν εχουν αρχισει να λειτουργουν πιο σωστα ! Συνεχιζεις στον ιδιο ρυθμο .Μην αλλαξεις δοση ultra levure αλλα θα συνεχισεις περισσοτερες μερες , ισως και 10ημερο .Προφανως ο μη παθογονος σακχαρομυκητας bullardi που περιεχει και δρα ως προβιοτικο , δρα ανταγωνιστικα στον οποιο υπαρχων παθογονο οργανισμο και περιοριζει τον πληθυσμο του .Να το ξαναδουμε την Κυριακη το πρωι εκτος αν παρουσιασει καποια επιδεινωση νωριτερα .Σε μια τετοια περιπτωση θα επικοινωνησεις αμεσα εκτος απο φαρμακο που θα ξεκινησεις στο νερο , να δουμε δοσολογια στο στομα .Πιστευω και ελπιζω οτι δεν θα χρειαστει

----------


## dikai

:Party0003: 

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.Μου έφεραν  και το φάρμακο που λέγαμε.Και αν χρειαστεί τα λέμε.
Δεν το επιστρέφω ακόμα το πουλί.
Πάντως και οι κουτσουλιές είναι καλύτερες. :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## dikai

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους.
Δημήτρη έχω συμπληρώσει 6 μέρες ultra levure+βιταμίνες.Έχει πάρει λίγο λίπος αλλά έχει ακόμα νομίζω λίγο καρίνα.Το έντερο δεν διαγράφεται έντονα.
Οι κουτσουλιές είναι πιο σχηματισμένες και λίγο πράσινες λόγω ζωχού χτες. 
Ζωηρός είναι αλλά δεν κελαηδάει.
Έχει όμως αυτό το  αιμάτωμα στα δεξιά.
Τι βλέπεις εσύ;

----------


## jk21

μειωση της ευρυτερης διογκωσης στην κοιλια 

αυτο το σημειο που φαινεται σαν αιμοραγια , ισως απλα ειναι περιοχη χωρις λιπος , ομως δωσε μια σταγονα βιτ Κ konakion απο φαρμακεια (αμπουλες των 2μισυ ευρω ) αιμοστατικη για 4 ημερες .Μονο μια σταγονα .Εχω λογο να φοβαμαι , για πιθανη αιμοραγια , οπως και να θελω να συνεχισεις το ultra levure τουλαχιστον για εβδομαδα .Κατι εχω στο νου μου, απο καποια πραγματα που ηρθαν υποψη μου απο αλλη περιπτωση που ψαχτηκε απο γιατρο (για ξαφνικο θανατο που ομως μπορει να εχει σχεση ... θα γινω λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος σε αλλο ποστ , οσο ειναι δυνατον , οταν θα ειμαι ετοιμος ) 

Βαζε του αν εχεις και almora plus για λιγες μερες στο νερο του μαζι (1/3 του φακελλου σε 100 νερου ) για παροχη ηλεκτρολυτων και ενεργειας , ασχετα αν δεν φαινεται να εχει εντονη καρινα

----------


## dikai

Almora έχω.
Ultra levure έχω και συνεχίζω.
Κονακιον νομίζω ότι μου έχει μείνει μία αμπούλα. Μία σταγόνα στο στόμα;
Βιταμίνες στο νερό;

----------


## jk21

οχι μονο τα τρια πρωτα , οχι ακομα αλλες βιταμινες 

σου φτανει η αμπουλα . Μια σταγονα την ημερα χρειαζεσαι

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
Δυστυχώς μετά απο 10 μέρες ultra levure και οι 5 με almora και κονάκιον δεν φαίνεται καμμία βελτίωση στην κοιλιά.
Όπως λέει και ο Δημήτρης μάλλον μπλέξαμε με πολύ ανθεκτικό μικρόβιο.Ευτυχώς δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα απο κάτω και είναι σε ψιλοκαλή κατάσταση.
Έχω και μια πτερόρροια εδώ και 2-3 μέρες πιθανόν απο λάθος δικό μου,γιατί έμεινε μέσα στο σπίτι για ζέστη αλλά και για να έχει λίγη περισσότερη ώρα να τρώει κανναβούρι
και να πάρει λίγο λίπος και πιθανόν το μπέρδεψα.
Αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει τώρα.Πάντως καλού κακού κοιτάω να βρω ένα κίτρινο αρσενικό για την μικρή του φίλου μου και σε περίπτωση που την γλυτώσει θα το κρατήσω εγώ.Έκλεισε μήνα πάντως στα χέρια μου!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειναι απο τη ζεστη η πτερορια .Απλα κατι το ενοχλει .Δωσε οτι ειπαμε και θα δουμε .Μετα το φαρμακο , θα δωσεις λιγες μερες ξανα ultra levure 

αυτο που δειχνει, ειναι οτι αδυνατισε και παλι και ειναι ορατο το προβλημα στα εντερα που ισως υπηρχε και τις πρωτες μερες με το προβιοτικο , οχι ομως τοσο εντονο ωστε να προβαλλει μεσα απ το λιπος

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Δημήτρη αυτές είναι σημερινές,απογευματινές φωτο του πουλιού μετά από 7 μέρες θεραπείας με αυτό που είπαμε σε π.μ.
Τι λες;
Είναι λίγο καλύτερα ή ιδέα μου.Να το πάω 10 μέρες;

----------


## jk21

ναι ειναι καλυτερα και συνεχισε στις 10 ημερες 

απο κινητικοτητα πως ειναι ; δειχνει γενικα καλυτερα ;

----------


## dikai

Καλημέρα.
Μέχρι τώρα ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς κινητικό και πάντα όταν το έπιανα 
με τσίμπαγε. Αλλά τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες ψιλό κελαηδάει κιόλας και αυτό ήταν που με έκανε αισιόδοξο.
Φτερά δεν βλέπω να χάνει άλλα, έχει λίγη αραίωση στο λαιμό αλλά αυτό αν πάει καλά θα φτιάξει.
Για να δούμε ρε φίλε, για να δούμε.Σε 2-3 μέρες πάλι φωτό.
Εύχομαι σε όλους καλή χρονιά να έχουμε με υγεία,ειρήνη και δουλειά για όλο τον κόσμο.
Και σε σένα κουράγιο και καλή δύναμη για πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ευχομαι αυτη τη φορα να τα καταφερουμε

----------


## dikai

Kαλημέρα και καλή χρονιά.
Δημήτρη σήμερα έκλεισε 10 μέρες με την αντιβίωση που είπαμε σε π.μ και το σταματάω να βάλω 4-5 μέρες ultra levure με πολυβιταμίνη.
Δεν βλέπω πολύ μεγάλη βελτίωση αν και είναι ευδιάθετο και κελαηδάει.Σκέφτομαι πάλι για κοκκίδια.

----------


## jk21

Παλι τα ιδια .... οχι πολυ χειροτερα αλλα και παλι  εχει χασει λιγο λιπος και εχω μια μικρη υποψια για διογκωση δεξια αλλα οχι ψηλα αλλα πιο κατω λιγο και αυτο με μπερδευει για υποψια μεγαμπακτηρια .Ξεκινα οπως λες αλλα να το δουμε σε διημερο ,αν θα πας σε κατι αλλο ....

----------


## dikai

Δεν πρέπει να είναι μπαλάκι Δημήτρη. Το έχω υπόψιν μου αυτό από άλλο timbrado παλιότερα 
αν θυμάσαι
.Πρέπει να είναι κόκκαλο από το πόδι όπως το πιέζω πίσω για τις φωτο και πετάγεται απο μεσα και μπροστά.
Για αυτό το βλέπεις και χαμηλά.

----------


## dikai

Καλημέρα.
Μετά από 3 μέρες ultra levure και πολυβιταμίνη στο νερό δεν βλέπω καμμιά βελτίωση.
Το χειρότερο είναι το αιμάτωμα αριστερά!!!!

----------


## jk21

δωσε konakion  1 σταγονα στο στομα καθε μερα για 4 μερες και θυμισε μου τι εχεις απο esb3 , cosumix plus και baycox ασχετα αν εχουμε ξαναδωσει καποιο απο αυτα (και αν ναι ποιο δωσαμε ) γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω χρονο να κοιταξω πισω .Μην σταματησεις το ultra levure

----------


## dikai

Esb3 είχα δώσει. Αυτό έχω μόνο εκτός αν πάω αύριο για baycox.
Αλλά είχαμε πει ότι τα πιάνει το ίδιο και τα 2 φάρμακα.

----------


## jk21

απλα ηθελα το cosumix με baycox για συνδιασμο αντιβιωσης με κοκκιδιοστατικη επισης δραση , με αντικοκκιδιακο



και το esb3 στα κοκκιδια μας κανει . θα εχει απο αυριο στη μυτη του κουταλιου στην 100αρα με αντιβιωση που θα δουμε ποια θα ναι 

θυμισε μου απο αντιβιωσεις εχει παρει την τελευταια που εδινες και παλιοτερα gentamicina , amoxil ή και τις δυο διαφορετικη στιγμη ;

----------


## legendguards

Εγω θα δωσω την δικη μου αποψη για το πουλι, fungastatine ,baytril.,baycox μαζι στην ποτιστρα ,και στο στομα αν δεν πινει . το πουλι ειχε μεγαβακτηριο
απο την αρχη

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> απλα ηθελα το cosumix με baycox για συνδιασμο αντιβιωσης με κοκκιδιοστατικη επισης δραση , με αντικοκκιδιακο
> 
> 
> 
> και το esb3 στα κοκκιδια μας κανει . θα εχει απο αυριο στη μυτη του κουταλιου στην 100αρα με αντιβιωση που θα δουμε ποια θα ναι 
> 
> θυμισε μου απο αντιβιωσεις εχει παρει την τελευταια που εδινες και παλιοτερα gentamicina , amoxil ή και τις δυο διαφορετικη στιγμη ;


Gentamicina,amoxil σε διαφορετικές φάσεις

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ειτε συνδιαζεις το esb3 με gentamicina αλλα ισως εχει καποιο μικροβιο που δεν το πιανει  , ειτε παιρνεις baytril ή augmentin για ποιο δραστικα .Χωρις να μπορω να σου εξασφαλισω οτι σιγουρα θα ειναι δραστικα , αλλα θεωρητικα απο τα υπαρκτα αντιβιοτικα για μη ενεσιμη χρηση  , ειναι στα δραστικοτερα 

Αιμοραγια ειτε απο κοκκιδια μπορει να υπαρξει , ειτε απο καποια μικροβια και ενα απο αυτα , ειναι εκεινο που εχω αναφερει τελευταια οτι εντοπιστηκε σε κουτσουλια γνωστου μου που εξετασθηκε εκτεταμενα απο γιατρο .Περιεργο σχετικα μικροβιο ...

----------


## dikai

> Εγω θα δωσω την δικη μου αποψη για το πουλι, fungastatine ,baytril.,baycox μαζι στην ποτιστρα ,και στο στομα αν δεν πινει . το πουλι ειχε μεγαβακτηριο
> απο την αρχη
> 
> Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk


Το είχες προσέξει από την αρχή ή τώρα το είδες;
Αν το είχες δει από την αρχή θα μπορούσαμε να το συζητησουμε και
αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. Αλλά ένα εξασθενημένο πουλί με ταυτόχρονη χρήση των
Bsycox,Baytril νομίζω θα τελειώσει αμέσως.

----------


## legendguards

Φαινεται απο τις πρωτες φωτιγραφιες που εβαλες ,απλως θελει λιγο εμπειρο ματι για να το δει , βαζε αυγο καθημερινα ,δωσε baytril με baycox στο  στο στομα , δεν εχεις και πολλες επιλογες

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Δηλαδή λες ότι σε περίπτωση που είναι όντως AGY να δώσω αντιβιωση χωρίς fungustatine;


Αυτό ήταν μία δικιά μου παλαιότερη περίπτωση με megabacteria 
*Timbrado με κοκκίδια και megabacteria*που  αντιμετωπίστηκε με επιτυχία στο forum.Το έχω ψάξει για μπαλάκι αλλά δεν είναι
τόσο χαρακτηριστικό.Μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο Αντώνη αλλά baytril σε τέτοια περίπτωση 
μύκητα νομίζω θα το κάνει χειρότερο


Επίσης νομίζω ότι δύσκολα θα άντεχε ένα πουλί με Megabacteria(AGY) ενάμιση μήνα και με τις αντιβιώσεις που έχει πάρει.
Τι λες;

----------


## legendguards

> Δηλαδή λες ότι σε περίπτωση που είναι όντως AGY να δώσω αντιβιωση χωρίς fungustatine;
> 
> 
> Αυτό ήταν μία δικιά μου παλαιότερη περίπτωση με megabacteria 
> *Timbrado με κοκκίδια και megabacteria*που  αντιμετωπίστηκε με επιτυχία στο forum.Το έχω ψάξει για μπαλάκι αλλά δεν είναι
> τόσο χαρακτηριστικό.Μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο Αντώνη αλλά baytril σε τέτοια περίπτωση 
> μύκητα νομίζω θα το κάνει χειρότερο
> 
> 
> ...


Εγω εχω fungizone, εβαζα και τα 3 στο στομα , ειναι σημαντικο να τρωει αυγο,οπως ειπα δεν εχεις και πολλες επιλογες

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα.
Ανεβάζω φωτό πριν 3.5 μέρες με διακοπή φαρμάκων και χορήγηση βιταμινών-προβιοτικών για 3 συνεχόμενες μέρες και πριν αρχίσω το baytril-esb3,
και μετά απο 3.5 μέρες με baytril(στομα)+esb3(νερό).

ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ
[IMG] [/IMG]



ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3 1/2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ
[IMG]   [/IMG]

----------


## jk21

προς το παρον , οχι κατι εμφανες προς το καλυτερο νομιζω ....

----------


## dikai

> προς το παρον , οχι κατι εμφανες προς το καλυτερο νομιζω ....


Όπως τα λες.
Το μόνο που πρόσεξα στις σημερινές είναι ότι το έντερο γίνεται πιο ανάγλυφο όταν το κρατάω περισσότερη ώρα.Φαίνεται και στις φωτό.
Πάντως εκεί στο συκώτι έβαλε λίγο λίπος;

Σημερινή πολύ πρωινή κουτσουλιά πριν φάει τίποτα.μετά γίνεται πιο καφέ εξαιτίας μάλλον του κανναβουριού να υποθέσω αλλά ξέχασα να βγάλω
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

προσωπικα δεν βλεπω κατι φανετα διακριτο ...

----------


## dikai

Αυτές είναι οι κουτσουλιές στην διάρκεια της μέρας.

[IMG] [/IMG]

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα.
Το πουλάκι μετά από 7 μέρες baytril στο στόμα και esb3 στο νερό.
Τώρα είναι και 2 μέρες με βιταμίνη και ultra levure.
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.!!!!!!!!!!!
Τον αφήνω στην ησυχία του και αν χειροτερέψει τα λέμε πάλι.
Πάντως τώρα είναι φυσιολογικότατος,κινητικό  ,ζωηρός,κελαηδάει αλλά χαμηλόφωνα,και δεν έχει διάρροιες εκτός τις πρωινές 2-3 κουτσουλιές.
Τι λες Δημήτρη;

[IMG]    [/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δεν ανεβασες τις φωτο

----------


## dikai

[IMG]    [/IMG]

----------


## jk21

σε καποιες διογκωνεται λιγο το συκωτι , σε καποιες υποχωρει με την αναπνοη  ... 

Αν η διογκωση ηταν προς τα δεξια (δεν ειναι ) θα πηγαινε το μυαλο μου και σε μεγαμπακτηρια

----------


## legendguards

εχει μεγαβακτηριο Μητσο , οχι ομως σε εξαρση αλλα δημιουργει προβληματα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν βρεθουμε στην πιτα , θα σου δωσω λιγο υγρο σκευασμα φλουκοναζολης triflucan  που εχω ( μου το εχει στειλει φιλος απο Κυπρο ... υπαρχει μονο στα κατεχομενα ) να μην μπερδευεσαι και αγορα νεου φαρμακου (fungustatine καψουλα απο φαρμακεια ) να δοκιμασουμε και απο αυτο ... η διογκωση δεν δειχνει δεξια και νομιζω ειναι το συκωτι αλλα ας το δοκιμασεις

----------


## dikai

Kαλημέρα. 
Δημήτρη είναι λίγο δύσκολο να έρθω στην πίτα γιατί είναι μικρά τα παιδιά και δεν έχω βοήθεια φίλε  :winky: 
Ελπίζω του χρόνου να είμαι παρών τουλάχιστον με τον ένα μαζί μου.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κόψεται πολλεεεεεες ακόμα.

Λοιπόν ψάχνωντας και την ξένη βιβλιογραφία εδώ και μέρες ειναι και αυτό πιθανόν(Megabacteria).
To πουλί τρώει πάρα πολύ,τόσο λιπαρούς σπόρους όσο και αυγό-αυγοτροφή και δεν μπορεί να πάρει τα πάνω του.
Κάνει πολλές κουτσουλιές αλλά πιθανόν δεν μένουν τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία .Έψαξα για αχώνευτους σπόρους και δεν βρήκα. 
Ακόμα και η βιταμίνη που παίρνει μπορεί να δημιουργεί όξυνση στο πρόβλημα λόγω ύπαρξης ζάχαρης.
Πέρασε από 3 είδη αντιβίωσης και esb3 με επανάληψη και δεν είδαμε την παραμικρή βελτίωση(τουλάχιστον προλάβαμε ενδεχώμενη δευτερογενή λοίμωξη).
Θα κάνω από αύριο μια προσπάθεια με το fungustatine και με τσάι θυμαριού(το Σ/Κ αυτό για να βλέπω αν πίνει) που διάβασα ότι βοηθάει και αργότερα αν δω βελτίωση θα του ξεκινήσω μηλόξυδο να κατέβει το PH.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη για  το megabacteria δεν ειναι σαφες οτι ευνοειται απο τη ζαχαρη οπως οι ζυμομυκητες σαν κατηγορια  (candida ) .Δεν το αποκλειω βεβαια γιατι δεν υπαρχουν σαφη στοιχεια 

Την δοσολογια την εχεις για το fungustatine ή να σου στειλω; 


* ευχομαι η αισιοδοξια σου για το off topic θεμα , να εχει βαση . Σημερα ειχαμε ακομα μια συμμετοχη στην εκδηλωση μετα απο 6 μερες .. Πολυ θα το θελα αλλα δεν ειμαι πια αισιοδοξος ...

----------


## legendguards

> Kαλημέρα. 
> Δημήτρη είναι λίγο δύσκολο να έρθω στην πίτα γιατί είναι μικρά τα παιδιά και δεν έχω βοήθεια φίλε 
> Ελπίζω του χρόνου να είμαι παρών τουλάχιστον με τον ένα μαζί μου.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κόψεται πολλεεεεεες ακόμα.
> 
> Λοιπόν ψάχνωντας και την ξένη βιβλιογραφία εδώ και μέρες ειναι και αυτό πιθανόν(Megabacteria).
> To πουλί τρώει πάρα πολύ,τόσο λιπαρούς σπόρους όσο και αυγό-αυγοτροφή και δεν μπορεί να πάρει τα πάνω του.
> Κάνει πολλές κουτσουλιές αλλά πιθανόν δεν μένουν τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία .Έψαξα για αχώνευτους σπόρους και δεν βρήκα. 
> Ακόμα και η βιταμίνη που παίρνει μπορεί να δημιουργεί όξυνση στο πρόβλημα λόγω ύπαρξης ζάχαρης.
> Πέρασε από 3 είδη αντιβίωσης και esb3 με επανάληψη και δεν είδαμε την παραμικρή βελτίωση(τουλάχιστον προλάβαμε ενδεχώμενη δευτερογενή λοίμωξη).
> Θα κάνω από αύριο μια προσπάθεια με το fungustatine και με τσάι θυμαριού(το Σ/Κ αυτό για να βλέπω αν πίνει) που διάβασα ότι βοηθάει και αργότερα αν δω βελτίωση θα του ξεκινήσω μηλόξυδο να κατέβει το PH.


Η καταναλωση μεγαλων ποσοτητων σπορων και αυγοτροφης χωρις να παχαινει ειναι χαρακτηριστικο του μεγαβακτηριου , δινε μονο σπορους ,σταματα την αυγοτροφη , το μυλοξυδο μην το χρησιμοποιησεις ,

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Την έχω Δημήτρη.Αλλά θα στείλω πμ(στο φορουμ) για επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## dikai

> Η καταναλωση μεγαλων ποσοτητων σπορων και αυγοτροφης χωρις να παχαινει ειναι χαρακτηριστικο του μεγαβακτηριου , δινε μονο σπορους ,σταματα την αυγοτροφη , το μυλοξυδο μην το χρησιμοποιησεις ,
> 
> Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk


Αντώνη έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μένει κάτι άλλο.Νομίζω....
Εξωτερικά δεν έχει κάτι το ανησυχητικό εκτός από 1-2 πούπουλα που χάνει την μέρα και ελαφριά κατεβασμένη την αριστερή φτερούγα(απο την αρχή).
Μόνο απο εκεί κάποιος θα ανησυχούσε και θα το κοίταζε από κάτω.Πάντως χειρότερα δεν έχει γίνει 2 μήνες τώρα και ας έχει φάει τόση αντιβίωση που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ανησυχώ για μύκητες άλλου τύπου.
Εγώ πέρσι εδώ είχα βάλει ένα timbrado με Α.G.Y αλλά είχε εμφανή,παλλόμενο μπαλάκι δεξιά.Το πουλί, με την βοήθεια του JK21,
έγινε πλήρως καλά και "σκότωνε" στο κελάδημα.Το χάρισα όμως για να μην έχω θέματα, σε φίλο και πάντα με γνωστοποίηση του προβλήματος(καλά είναι το πουλί).
Εχεις κάποια εμπειρία απο το θέμα;

----------


## dikai

αντώνη

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...9-megabacteria

----------


## legendguards

> Αντώνη έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μένει κάτι άλλο.Νομίζω....
> Εξωτερικά δεν έχει κάτι το ανησυχητικό εκτός από 1-2 πούπουλα που χάνει την μέρα και ελαφριά κατεβασμένη την αριστερή φτερούγα(απο την αρχή).
> Μόνο απο εκεί κάποιος θα ανησυχούσε και θα το κοίταζε από κάτω.Πάντως χειρότερα δεν έχει γίνει 2 μήνες τώρα και ας έχει φάει τόση αντιβίωση που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ανησυχώ για μύκητες άλλου τύπου.
> Εγώ πέρσι εδώ είχα βάλει ένα timbrado με Α.G.Y αλλά είχε εμφανή,παλλόμενο μπαλάκι δεξιά.Το πουλί, με την βοήθεια του JK21,
> έγινε πλήρως καλά και "σκότωνε" στο κελάδημα.Το χάρισα όμως για να μην έχω θέματα, σε φίλο και πάντα με γνωστοποίηση του προβλήματος(καλά είναι το πουλί).
> Εχεις κάποια εμπειρία απο το θέμα;


Εχω αντιμετωπισει αρκετα περιστατικα με δικα μου πουλια , εχω βγαλει καποια συμπερασματα 

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Καλησπέρα.
Μετά από 4 μέρες FUNGUSTATINE.

[IMG]  [/IMG]

----------


## dikai

Kαλημέρα σας.
Τελειώσε την θεραπεία με το fungustatine και είναι και με 2 μέρες ήδη βιταμίνη.
Έχει όμως καθημερινή απώλεια φτερώματος.
Τι βλέπετε;
Δημήτρη είναι λίγο καλύτερα νομίζω τι λές;


[IMG] [/IMG]

----------


## jk21

μια παροιμια λεει ... τα ιδια Παντελακη μου τα ιδια Παντελη μου ... η εικονα κοιλιας μια απ τα ιδια .Απο συμπεριφορα δειχνει καλυτερα; πως ειναι; Αν δεν βλεπεις εκει τουλαχιστον μια σαφη βελτιωση (η πτεροροια μαλιστα δειχνει το αντιθετο ) τοτε μη δινεις επιπλεον .Δωσε πολυβιταμινες και βλεπουμε .Επισης οτι εχεις και βοηθα το συκωτι .Αγκαθι Μαριας , ταραξακο , πικρα χορτα ευρυτερα ...

----------


## dikai

Μάλιστα!!
Ή συμπεριφορά του είναι πολύ καλή. Ζωηρότατος και κελαηδεί αλλά όχι με ένταση.
Ζωχο,ραδικι έχω άπλετο.Και αγκάθι σπασμένο.
Θα τον δώσω την άλλη εβδομάδα στον φίλο μου και ο θεός βοηθός.
Έλεγα να του δώσω ultra levure αυτήν την εβδομάδα αλλά θα τον αφήσω να δω.
Για την πτερορροια λες ότι είναι ένδειξη ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά;
Είναι περίπου 10 μηνών και κελαηδεί αλλά χαμηλόφωνα αυτό που λένε "μπαμπαλίζει"
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση.

----------


## jk21

θα σου λεγα να μην δωσεις αλλα φαρμακα , αλλα να τον κρατησεις για παρακολουθηση καποιο διαστημα

----------


## dikai

Καλημέρα,
η σημερινή κατάσταση του.
MG]  [/IMG]

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια του γενικα , δειχνει ερεθισμενη στα εντερα ,οχι ομως μεγαλη διογκωση 

προσεξε οτι στην πρωτη φωτο υπαρχει στη μεση αριστερα στην κοιλια (και ισως λιγο πιο  κατω και αυτο με μπερδευει ) μια διογκωση σαν μπαλακι , που αν ηταν πιο ψηλα , θα ελεγα οτι ηταν ενδειξη για megabacteria ... θελω να το κρατας και να δεις αν πραγματι εμφανιστει κατι και αν μετακινειται προς τα πανω

----------


## dikai

Το έχω κάνει ήδη Δημήτρη.Θα του κάνω όμως την επαναληπτική για το Megabacteria.
Έχει και αυτήν την- παθολογική;-πτερόρροια ακόμα.
Πάντως δεν τον έδωσα πίσω.Μάλλον θα ψάξω να του βρω κανένα άλλο.
Οταν καταφέρω να ηχογραφήσω το κελάηδημα θα ακούσεις και κάτι ενδιαφέρον.Το πουλί στο χώρο που το είχε ο εκτροφέας υπήρχε μια καρδερίνα την εποχή που έκανε την πρώτη του πτερόρροια.Την συνέχεια την φαντάζεσαι;
Πρέπει να το ακούσεις.

----------


## dikai

Μετά απο 11 μέρες στην επαναληπτική θεραπεία.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## dikai

Και επειδή πρόσφατα έγινε αναφορά του συγκεκριμένου post σε ένα άλλο θέμα περί διατροφής απο τον κύριο Δημητριάδη Νίκο,να ξεκαθαρίσω:
1.To πουλάκι αγοράστηκε για δώρο για την κόρη καλού μου φίλου απο εκτροφέα γιατί εγώ εκείνη την περίοδο δεν είχα κάτι σε κίτρινο χρώμα.
2.Του έδωσα όλες τις συμβουλές για αυγοτροφή σπιτική και σπόρους.Ψωνίζει από ένα μαγαζί στην Αθηνάς με μεγάλη κατανάλωση αλλά απο εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο.Μπορεί και να υπήρξε κάποιο θέμα με τους σπόρους.
3.Όταν ήρθε σε μένα ήταν έτοιμο να πεθάνει(3 μήνες πριν).
4.Το έχω συνεχώς μόνο του στο κλιμακοστάσιο-και όχι έξω που έχω τα δικά μου-σε φωτεινότατο σημείο(πόρτα-παράθυρο) και σταθερή θερμοκρασία.
5.Επειδή έχω πάλι ένα τέτοιο περιστατικό με αγορασμένο θηλυκό timbrado απο άλλον εκροφέα πρόσφατα,και αυτό σε απομόνωση, ψάχνω να δω απο που προκύπτει αυτό.
Στα δικά μου πουλιά δίνω μείγμα Versele χωρίς ρούψεν,2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ τώρα,βρίσκονται συνεχώς στο μπαλκόνι χειμώνα καλοκαίρι και δεν έχω τέτοιο περιστατικό όυτε στα μεγάλα ούτε σε 2 γενιές που έχω συνεχίσει(εκτός απο κάποια περιστατικά ευλογιάς να υποθέσω από τα κουνούπια).
Μήλα,μπρόκολα,αυγά,βρώμη νιφάδες,καρότο,κουκους,και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που ταίζω είναι τα ίδια που δίνω και στα παιδιά μου και όχι κάτι λιγότερο.
Θα ήταν καλύτερο λοιπόν να γίνει εδώ όποια πρόταση έχετε κύριε Δημητριάδη(εφόσον και εσείς παρακολουθείται χωρίς να σχολιάζεται)  για να βρούμε μια λύση και όχι παραπομπή με υπονούμενα στην χρήση "χημικών" κατόπιν εορτής.
Γιατροί δεν είμαστε σίγουρα όμως προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε τα χειρότερα και σίγουρα δεν ανοίγουμε την πόρτα.
Δεν είμαστε όμως ούτε χημικοί,ούτε διατροφολόγοι,ούτε βιολόγοι, ούτε γεννετιστές.
Και οι προτάσεις διατροφής που θεωρούνται ασφαλής μπορεί σε κάποιους να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα.

----------


## dikai

Αν είναι οι σπόροι το μόνο πρόβλημα τελικά πως να το λύσουμε;

----------


## dikai

Τελευταίες φωτο του φιλοξενούμενου. Ακμαιότατος και χωρίς πια πτερόρροια .

Δημήτρη τι λες κι εσύ;
Τον έχω βάλει δίπλα σε θηλυκιά και αν πάει καλά θα τα επιστρέψω ζευγάρι στο φίλο μου.
[IMG]   [/IMG

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλυτερα σαφεστατα !!!

----------


## dikai

Και μερικές φωτό ακόμα του φιλοξενόμενου που μάλλον θα γίνει μόνιμος κάτοικος.
Σε πάρα πολύ καλή κατάσταση(ίσως με λίγο λιπάκι παραπάνω) μετά απο αυτά που πέρασε.

[IMG]   [/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει λιπος .Μια υγειεστατη κοιλιτσα !

----------


## dikai

Και φυσικά ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τον Δημήτρη(jk1) που πάντα προλαβαίνει και απαντάει-βοηθάει όποτε χρειάζεται.





> δεν υπαρχει λιπος .Μια υγειεστατη κοιλιτσα !

----------


## george p

Ηταν οτι καλυτερο ειχα διαβασει ουτε βιβλιο να ηταν μπραβο σας παιδια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν εχεις τις φωτο , αν μπορεις στειλτες μου με πμ στο fb να τις φτιαξω , γιατι εχουν χαθει με το φωτομπακετ και την αλλαγη που εκανε ....

----------


## dikai

Να τις στείλω στο messenger;
Eίναι πάρα πολλές.Εκτός απο τις πρώτες 26/11/16 στο post  που ήταν messenger τις άλλες τις έχω.

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτο εννοω ... messenser , fb εγω δεν πολυ σκαμπαζω απ διαφορες μονο απο gbc ξερω   :: 


αν μπορεις να τις στελνεις ομαδικα ανα ποστ που ειναι ανεβασμενες και να μου γραφεις το ποστ . Χαλαρα μολις μπορεσεις

----------


## dikai

Δεν πρόλαβα να σχολιάσω προχτές το gloster του φίλου που πάει καλύτερα και ήταν απο τις δύσκολες περιπτώσεις μαζί με την δική μου,
γύρισα σήμερα το απόγευμα και βλέπω το πουλί του φίλου μου που είχαμε σώσει απο εδώ σχεδόν ένα χρόνο πριν και το οποίο είχε γινει μόνιμος κάτοικος από τότε να είναι σε αθλία κατάσταση.Χειρότερα και απο τότε και μάλιστα σε μία μέρα.
Τα πουλιά τα καθάρισα την Κυριακή το πρωι και τα παρακολούθησα καμιά ώρα έχοντας τα στον ήλιο με μπάνιο μήπως δω τίποτα περίεργο.'Ολα ήταν καλά.
Το έβαλα επειγόντος δίπλα στο καλοριφερ(πολυτέλεια εεε-με δόσεις το πετρέλαιο) και του έδωσα στο στόμα διαλυμένους ηλεκτρολύτες και ESB3.
Το ξεκίνησα BAYTRIL(στο στομα),λίγο κρόκο διαλυμένο σε χλιαρό νερό τάισμα με οδοντογλυφίδα και σταγόνες ενδιάμεσα του διαλύμματος για να καταπιεί .Δεν έχει σπάσει όυτε σπόρο απο χτες και έχει και αίμα.
Ίσως κάποιοι πούνε ότι θα το πεθάνω το πουλί με τόσα πολλα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τη βγάλει τη νύχτα.

Στεναχωρήθηκα απίστευτα μόλις το είδα γιατί το γλιτώσαμε με τον Δημήτρη(jk21) και τώρα σχεδόν 1 χρόνο μετά πάλι τα ίδια.
Ισως τελικά να ισχύει ότι αν αρρωστήσει μια φορα ένα πουλί σίγουρα θα το ξαναπάθει.
Ελπίζω μέχρι τις 5 το πρωί που θα σηκωθώ να είναι ζωντανό να το ταίσω πάλι αλλά δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος...

----------


## dikai

Διευκρίνιση,από χτες το βράδυ δεν πρέπει να έχει φάει, όχι από την Κυριακή.
Νερό και φαγητό καθημερινά αλλαγή 20:00 με 21:00

----------


## jk21

Συνηθισμενη << ιστορια >> δυστυχως τελευταια .Δεν νομιζω να εχει αμεση σχεση με τα περσινα  . Μικροβιο που χτυπα επιθετικα και προκαλει αιμοραγια  .Πουλι με κοκκιδια δεν αρρωσταινει αποτομα και ενω ακομα εχει λιπος στην κοιλια 

Συν το baytril που ηδη δινεις , δωσε 1 σταγονα konakion βιταμινη Κ στο στομα και παρε το πρωι augmentin 250 mg να δωσεις παραλληλα με το  baytril  . Ευχομαι να ζει για να το παλαιψουμε . Εχεις τη δοσολογια augmentin στο στομα ;

----------


## dikai

Κονάκιο δεν βρήκα σε 2 φαρμακεία στο Πόρτο Ράφτη και σήμερα θα ξανακοιτάξω όταν γυρίζω.
Το έβγαλε το βράδυ αλλά σήμερα έχει κάνει και καρίνα πια.Δεν τρώει τίποτα και το πρωί που του έδωσα φάρμακο και λίγο κρόκο διαλυμένο είδα να μην μπορεί να καταπιεί και να προσπαθεί να ανασάνει με βαθιές αναπνοές και ανοιχτό στόμα.
Όπως όταν χτυπάμε εμείς στο διάφραγμα και δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε ανάσα.
Δημήτρη το πρωί έδωσα baytril και gentamicina στο στόμα και πάλι είδα ότι δεν έχει έντερα πρησμένα ή κόκκινη κοιλιά για κοκκίδια αλλά έχει στην αμαρα χαμηλά από μέσα αίμα συν δύο κουτσουλιές καταμαυρες.

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος Δημητρη ... ευχομαι να αντεξει το καημενο , μεχρι τα φαρμακα να επιβραδυνουν το προβλημα και μετα ισως υπαρξουν ελπιδες .Δυστυχως το εχω δει << το εργο >> σε αλλους και σε μενα , στο ενα τουλαχιστον απο τα δυο καρδερινακια που εχασα πριν δυο σχεδον μηνες . Δυστυχως λυση δεν βρισκεται ουτε με << σιωπη >> , ουτε με ιδια διαγνωστικα ασχετα αποτελεσματα ανα εβδομαδα μαζικης παραγωγης  , ουτε με κλινικες περιθαλψεις << κουρας >>  και οποιος καταλαβε , καταλαβε ...

----------


## andromaxi

Πως ειναι το πουλακι???ελπιζω πραγματικα να τα καταφερει ...κουραγιο

----------


## jk21

Μεχρι χθες το βραδυ που επικοινωνησα με το Δημητρη ζουσε ... σε δυσκολη κατασταση αλλα ζουσε

----------


## dikai

Δυστυχώς μόλις γύρισα και το έχασα το πουλάκι. :sad: 
Το πρωί ήταν στο κλαδί και είχα μια ελπίδα γιατί με την ζέστη και το φαρμακο-ηλεκτρολυτες είχε αρχίσει να τρώει και να κάθεται ψηλά.
Είχε πάρει λίπος δεν έκανε εμφανή καρίνα και η κοιλιά δεν ήταν σε τόσο άσχημη κατάσταση απο χτες.
Αυτό όμως που με ανησύχησε ήταν αυτές οι βαθιές ανάσες που έκανε σαν να είχε κάτι στο αναπνευστικό και δυσκολευότανε.
Ακόμα και το φάρμακο δυσκολευότανε να το πει.
Το έχω σε βίντεο(Δημήτρη-jk21 δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω,θα στο στείλω στο κινητο να το δεις και αν μπορείς να το βάλεις εδώ ).
Είμαι 2 φορές σκασμένος γιατί το είχα σώσει μια φορά και τελικά το κράτησα εγώ και το πρόσεχα καλύτερα και απο τα άλλα.

----------


## jk21

Kριμα 


Ετσι οπως μου το λες , μαλλον για λοιμωξη ισχυρη και στο αναπνευστικο φαινεται , αν και εδω βλεπω να εχουμε θεμα με ογκιδιο στο ποδι


Ευλογια; (που θα δικαιολογουσε αναπνευστικο προβλημα αν εχει και εσωτερικα προβλημα )  

Καποια μικροβιακη λοιμωξη στην αρθρωση; δεν ξερω ... με προβληματιζει που ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμο ενω στην ευλογια σκουραινει σταδιακα , εκτος αν δεν προλαβε

----------


## dikai

Δεν ξέρω αλλά στεναχωρέθηκα πολύ ειδικά με αυτό το πουλί.
Πρόσεξες ότι είχε βελτίωση στην κοιλιά όμως;
Το είδες στο βίντεο που σου είχα στείλει;Ίσως να έπρεπε να το ξεκιναγα δοξυκυκλινη αφού έβλεπα δυσκολία στην αναπνοή
 αλλά πίστευα ότι το baytril σαν ευρεους φάσματος θα βοηθούσε

----------


## dikai

Αν εννοείς  κάτι που φαίνεται σαν εξόγκωμα στο πίσω δάκτυλο του δεξιού ποδιού όπως κοιτάμε την φωτό είναι γιατί ήταν στραβό το δάχτυλο.
Μήνες τώρα.Ειχε γίνει χόνδρος.Πιο γρήγορα πάντως δεν γινόταν.Κανω καθημερινή παρατήρηση.Την πρώτη μέρα το κατάλαβα.Ουτε καν είχε φουσκώσει.
Και μόνο που πλησίαζα και δε αντιδρούσε έστω και λίγο το έβαλα μέσα.
Πάντως αν κάτι το κρατησε 2-3 μέρες ήταν η ζέστη.

----------


## jk21

Στο βιντεο (οχι μονο ενα , περισσοτερα ειχες ) δεν ειδα καπου κοιλια .... το πουλακι ειτε απο κοντα που ειχε δυσπνοια με ανοιχτο το ραμφος ειδα , ειτε στον πατο που ητανε ... Στειλε μου μηνυμα στο fb σε ποιο απο τα 3 (γιατι μαλλον χανω ισως καποιο σημειο )

Η κοιλια δεν ηταν καθαρη αλλα δεν ηταν και χαλια  . Δεν ειναι ανωτερη η δοξυκυκλινη της ενροφλοξασινης (παντα θεωρητικα ) .Η δευτερη ειναι πιο ευραιου φασματος και μονο στην ορνιθωση η δοξυκυκλινη υπερτερει .Σε πνευμονιες σε ανθρωπους και πτηνα , οι κινολονες ειναι η ισχυροτερη επιλογη με πολυ γνωστο σκευασμα το avelox ( moxifloxacin ) .To baytril ανηκει σε αυτη την κατηγορια απλα επειδη στην πτηνοτροφια (κοτες κλπ ) αλλα και στα δικα μας πουλια (τα λεγομενα καλλωπιστικα ) οι εκτροφεις το εχουν ξεσκισει στη χορηγηση χωρις λογο , εχει αναπτυξει ανθεκτικα βακτηρια (οχι παντα απλα τυχαινει )  , κατι οχι συνηθισμενο για κινολονες 

https://file.scirp.org/pdf/OJVM_2016022615035704.pdf

----------


## andromaxi

Λυπαμαι πολυ για το πουλακι παρα πολυ....και σε καταλαβαινω που αγχωνεσαι και σκεφτεσαι αν εκανα .....αν εδινα .....άν....αν ...και εγω τα ιδια σκεφττομαι αλλα και οι δυο περιπτωσεις μας μοιαζουν και στα δυο εγινε εντελως απροειδοποιητα ενω τα παρατηρουσαμε καθημερινα ....και στις δυο ξεκινησε με εντερικα και κατεληξαν με αναπνευστικο ...και στις δυο τα πουλια ενω παλια πιναν φαρμακο ευχαριστως τωρα το φτυναν και δεν θελαν ......με δεδομενες τις δυσκολες αυτες συνθηκες προσπαθησαμε πολυ αλλα παντα θα πιστευουμε οτι ισως επρεπε περισσοτερο .....και η στεναχωρια ειναι μεγαλη .....λυπαμαι πολυ

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα το πουλάκι.
 Δημήτρη, κάθε φορά που χάνουμε ένα πουλάκι, αυτό μας βασανίζει. Δώσαμε σωστό φάρμακο; Μήπως, αν δίναμε το άλλο, το σώζαμε...
Μπορεί, με το άλλο φάρμακο, να έφευγε και νωρίτερα αντί να σωθεί. Μην μπαίνεις σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, έκανες ότι μπορούσες, προσπάθησες, αλλά δεν είναι στο χέρι μας. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό Νίκο.Το συγκεκριμένο το έκανα δώρο στην κόρη φίλου μου.Το αγόρασα και πήρα και κλουβί.
Δεν γνώριζε σχεδόν τίποτα κανείς από πουλιά.Μου το έφερε σε καλή κατάσταση και με την βοήθεια του φόρουμ συνήλθε μετά από 2 μήνες 
Από τότε το κράτησα και μετά απο ένα χρόνο,σε 2 μέρες τέλος 
Τι να πεις κι εσύ

----------

